# Trailer Wanted in OH, KY, TN, IN area!!



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone just thought I'd put it out there that I am looking for a trailer in the OH, KY, TN, or IN area!

Trailer must:

Be $3500 or less
Bumper pull
7 feet long; preferably.
Post here if you know of any for sale 
Thanks!
E


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

eventnwithwinston said:


> Hey everyone just thought I'd put it out there that I am looking for a trailer in the OH, KY, TN, or IN area!
> 
> 
> Trailer must:
> ...


 
Try searching www.horsetrailerworld.com


----------

